# barn almost done



## Vern (Jan 19, 2007)

This a barn I have been working on for about 2 1/2 years,sawed this
out with Procut CSM .......................


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Jan 19, 2007)

Wow! Nice looking barn. That looks like a lot of work for a CSM. Good job.


----------



## olyman (Jan 19, 2007)

vern--ahhhhh- the satisfaction of making it all by yourself---neat--how many chains--and how many bars--and how much gas and oil---not including man hours???????


----------



## Vern (Jan 19, 2007)

thanks olman and aggie -I think it was 11 chains and 3 -36" bars.....I bought 
some rip chains and I made my own also..........


----------



## pyromaniac guy (Jan 19, 2007)

outstanding pics


----------



## dustytools (Jan 19, 2007)

Very nice looking barn Vern. Congrats.....


----------



## olyman (Jan 19, 2007)

and in spite of the fact of the 11 chains and three bars--much less than buying a barn--and better built also!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## amdburner (Jan 19, 2007)

Awesome job Vern!!!! When I was a teenager my dad and uncle built one very similar to yours with wood milled off of our land. A couple of years ago it was uprooted and moved in one piece to my parents current house and added on as an addition.

Dave


----------



## Adkpk (Jan 19, 2007)

Clean and neat. Nice job. 

Vern, could we get a close up of those 45 degree supports? My next move on my cabin is those buggers and I would like to know how you attached them. Also the roof rafters. Any goodies you want to share with on us on how that went for you, thanks. Bob


----------



## irishcountry (Jan 19, 2007)

*Great job!!*

Great job you gotta be proud of that this is the kinda stuff that inspires others to do their own projects!! Looks like the inside is post and beam(timberframed) how hard is it to cut mortise and tennons to fit? Did you use any special tools or good old mallet and chisels? I'm asking because I really like the look of timberframing and would like to build something someday (cabin, barn, house something) also I like the look and benefits of metal roofing how was that to work with any shortcomings I have noticed alot of people are using it around here of re-roofs I think it gives a nice finished look a mix of old and modern and its supposed to be really durable all the places I drive by year after year it looks the same! Again great job!!


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Jan 20, 2007)

GREAT job!! Thanks for posting the pictures!

Rob


----------



## CaseyForrest (Jan 20, 2007)

Very nice workmanship. The + is knowing you built it from scratch.


----------



## O51Av (Jan 20, 2007)

Wow,nice barn.The only thing I see wrong with it is it is not behind my house!


----------



## Vern (Jan 20, 2007)

I will get some more pic the cd of the building is around here somewhere....The braces
you see are held in place with 3/8s x 8" lag blots,I predrilled the brace and counter sank the heads about an inch,I will try to put some pic of the truss design and the building plans in general.


----------



## ASEMASTER (Jan 21, 2007)

*nice job*

nice to see you took some time to hunt also nice ohio deer


----------



## Adkpk (Jan 21, 2007)

Big thanks, Vern. Greatly appreciated. I see that barn will be standing for a long time.


----------

